# jpg link



## djripper (5. Okt 2005)

hallo

ich möchte eine jpg datei verlinken.
doch wenn ich se mit einem htmlcode 
verlinke, dann zeigt er mir einen blauen rand an.
wie kann ich den blauen rand wegkriegen'??


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Okt 2005)

mit CSS style="border:0px"


----------



## djripper (5. Okt 2005)

danke jetzt klappt es


----------

